# forsyth county



## cfreeman

hows the deer heard lookin in forsyth county?


----------



## Makeithappen01

Alot of small bucks I hope the big boys come around soon


----------



## mstew

Got a few deer on camera. Small bucks and 2 nice ones


----------



## 2-shot

They're laying a little sign in north Forsyth, but there's not any big bucks around here


----------



## eric05

Anybody seein any movement yet?


----------



## Makeithappen01

Hunted a new spot today.Saw 6 does and 1 small buck this afternoon 6:30.


----------



## M3rob95

Still have not seen a single buck. No cameras though...


----------



## GA DAWG

Nothing around here. Maybe killing everything I saw the last few yrs is working.


----------



## Killer

*Saw*

One doe this afternoon in the rain. Has some buck sign around me. It's a matter of time.


----------



## jtm67

went this morning and saw some does- 1 at 7:30, 2 at 8:30, and 3 more around 9:00.  Seems like they were moving even with the moon out all night.  Found some really big rubs, but the buck that made them hasn't shown up on camera yet.


----------



## jkwolek_71

*Lots of does... Only one huge 8pt*

Seeing a lot of does in the woods in south Forsyth, got good pics... Had a big 8pt in my backyard at 8:15 the other night.  Too bad I can't hunt it.. Going out this evening with my son to hopefully bag some meat for the freezer..


----------



## Apex247outdoors

*North Forsyth lake area*

I hunt north forsyth near the lake exit 17 area ive noticed late movement and my bucks are completly nocturnal. I hope to see some pattern changes soon. has anyone noticed the same thing or is it just when they are moving through my area?

thanks


ps. Nice back yard buck!


----------



## 270 Sendero

I have also, where you at near the lake on exit 17, I hunt off 17 near the lake also


----------



## Buckshot

*Saw one hit on 400*

Saw  a great big old body buck with its horns sawed off on the north bound  side of 400 today between Majors road and 141. Looked like it might have  been there a day or two not sure. It was real dark color almost black.  Anybody else notice it? Or does anybody know who got the horns? Just  curious as to how big he was since that he came right off of one of my  deer leases ! Bummer!


----------



## bany

I noticed a good deer and the head looked funny. Could not see what you saw. Not far from my spot so I was bummed.


----------



## philtuts

why can't you hunt your back yard?


----------



## Katera73

Been seeing does out bow range of course  not much buck sign where I'm at 306 - 53 area but never see a whole lot of buck sign ever here. Going to dawson forest this coming weekend break the rifle out. I also was picked for the first lake lanier islands hunt zone 2 nov 15-18 .


----------



## 270 Sendero

all my deer have vanished, wont even eat corn at night this is wierd


----------



## cfreeman

missed a good 8 pointer with my bow in north forsyth yesterday evening bout 18 inches wide good heavy horns just no tine length much!


----------



## Craig Knight

cfreeman said:


> missed a good 8 pointer with my bow in north forsyth yesterday evening bout 18 inches wide good heavy horns just no tine length much!



Theres been 3 good ones and a hoss seen on your side of Jot'em Down. I seen a good one off that side bout a mile or so off 369 a week ago


----------



## 270 Sendero

Craig Knight said:


> Theres been 3 good ones and a hoss seen on your side of Jot'em Down. I seen a good one off that side bout a mile or so off 369 a week ago



what side of jotem down rd, im near there and 369


----------



## Craig Knight

270, he was crossing left to right across jotem down  . Going from 369 toward 306


----------



## PappyHoel

Craig Knight said:


> Theres been 3 good ones and a hoss seen on your side of Jot'em Down. I seen a good one off that side bout a mile or so off 369 a week ago



Shhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

What time? I might have to ease over that way


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> What time? I might have to ease over that way



We should hunt it this Friday


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> We should hunt it this Friday


No problem. If its brown its down though. Can you handle that?


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> No problem. If its brown its down though. Can you handle that?



Not a problem, I need some meat.


----------



## 270 Sendero

no deer moving on bethel rd


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning and saw two does at 8:25.  Hung around eating for about 20 min then moved on.  Not seen any bucks yet, but hopefully that will change this week.


----------



## GA DAWG

Rode over toward majors rd today. Notta!


----------



## Makeithappen01

Checked camera last friday had one good buck I just hope he hangs around


----------



## 2-shot

Ya'll stay away from Jot'Em Down, the locals shoot at moving bushes


----------



## jkwolek_71

Seen deer the last several times I was out in S. Forsyth... 3 bucks (only one shooter) and had a doe sneak up on me the other night...


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Anybody got room for 1 more?

I live in North Forsyth and would love to have just one stand close to home.


----------



## Craig Knight

Jeff Phillips said:


> Anybody got room for 1 more?
> 
> I live in North Forsyth and would love to have just one stand close to home.



Theres plenty of neighbors around your neck of the woods that might give permission if you stop and ask. Theres 2 patches of woods over near your area that I would love to hunt .


----------



## GA DAWG

Just go off below the dam of the lake there Jeff. My uncle owns all that. He ain't ever around Somebody might as well hunt it. I can't


----------



## 270 Sendero

still dead over hear some folks have shot small does thats it


----------



## 270 Sendero

usually gets better the 2nd rut in my  opinion, first and 2nd week in Dec


----------



## jtm67

Hunted Saturday morning and saw 7 deer-  3 does at 8:10, 2 does at 8:40 who hung around for about 30 min, then two small bucks walked by at 9:30 and 9:40.  No chasing going on that I could see, but the bucks are starting to look for some lovin.   This week should really heat up.


----------



## 270 Sendero

no pics on camera or deer live, this year is wierd


----------



## BDaddy

Small bucks still moving in groups during the day.  No big bucks on cameras except at night.  Rut usually starts up strong around Nov. 10 - Nov 15 where I'm at in South Forsyth County.


----------



## GA DAWG

I've killed my biggest ones in early Dec. Course if theys any big ones here this yr. They are avoiding the corn piles and cameras.


----------



## live2huntwithson

Saw 5 Does tonight in south Forsyth around 545 just before dark. No bucks today hopeful things will change soon.


----------



## BDaddy

Weather looks good in S. Forsyth for a hunt this evening.  Rain is stopping and wind is dying down to 3mph ENE.  Get in the woods fellas!!!

5 PMNov 6

 49°F
Mostly Cloudy
FEELS LIKE: 49° HUMIDITY: 61% PRECIP: 20% WIND:ENE at 3 mph


----------



## jtm67

Saw three does at 7:45, then saw two small bucks chasing a doe a 8:30.  Then saw two does standing near my truck when leaving.  They are definately moving this morning.


----------



## Ehampt

I don't have anywhere to hunt here in Forsyth, (wish I did), but wanted to let you guys know to get in the woods. Been seeing deer movement like crazy in the north part of the county the last few days, as well as seeing the amount of dropoffs at Wilkes pick up significantly when I go by. Get in the woods!! Heading to Heard County tomorrow for the weekend. Good luck!!


----------



## BDaddy

Rut is on in Forsyth, just trying to get the word out.  Get in the woods now!!!
I saw 8 bucks this morning, two were shooters and hot on does.


----------



## jkwolek_71

got my daughter's concert tonight but I will be out in the AM in S. Forsyth.. I will post something tomorrow.. Can't wait...


----------



## BDaddy

I've said it in some other threads but it was lights out this morning.  It was absolutely nuts.  There were bucks running everywhere around me.  The crazy action started around 9am and lasted until 11am.


----------



## live2huntwithson

@Bdaddy...i think you are right. Saw a lot more scrapes and rubs than normal yesterday. Pretty sure the rut is on in Forsyth!


----------



## mstew

Seeing same 4 and 6 pt every hunt. Have a few nice ones on camera but not many does. Havent seen any sign yet of chasing. Will let yall know.


----------



## BDaddy

Saw some smaller bucks chasing this morning.  Not as good as yesterday but good none the less.


----------



## jkwolek_71

I was out this am and had several scraps around my stand that were fresh.. Had 3 does sneak down the hill right in front of me.  Did not see them till 30yrds.  Had one come to within 20 smelling the scrap but she and her friends ran a little away.  After about 10 mins they came back and I was in full draw.  They never stopped to give me a shot.  Arghhh.. Had a smaller doe come in 20 mins later but no shot.  No sighting of the 3 bucks that I know are around... Oh well, going back out there this afternoon and then in the morning with my son.


----------



## live2huntwithson

Anyone know of any tracking dog service near Cumming?  Son shot at small 8pt with crossbow and cant find him.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Lot of deer right at dusk.  All does.  The buck from last night must have been asleep.


----------



## bany

live2huntwithson said:


> Anyone know of any tracking dog service near Cumming?  Son shot at small 8pt with crossbow and cant find him.



Is there water close by you didn't check?


----------



## jtm67

Things are starting to get good.  Had a small 8 pt (13 in spread) under my stand Sunday evening, and saw 3 more bucks about the same size in bow range today.  Took Iphone video of all of them.  I have decided to hold out for a big one.  Will be hunting all week with the hope of putting an arrow in one.


----------



## 270 Sendero

still does with yearlings


----------



## jtm67

Most exciting morning I have ever had in the woods.  Saw about 8 does and four different bucks.  2 small 8 pts, a messed up buck with 4 on one side and a spike horn with a brow tine on the other, and a very heavy 8 pt with very short G3's.  There was some chasing, and almost a good fight, but the small 8 backed down.  Could have shot any of them, just wasn't what I was looking for.  I hope this evening is just as active.


----------



## hunter eric

jtm67 said:


> Most exciting morning I have ever had in the woods.  Saw about 8 does and four different bucks.  2 small 8 pts, a messed up buck with 4 on one side and a spike horn with a brow tine on the other, and a very heavy 8 pt with very short G3's.  There was some chasing, and almost a good fight, but the small 8 backed down.  Could have shot any of them, just wasn't what I was looking for.  I hope this evening is just as active.




Just curious....is this about the same time the rut takes place in your area every year or earlier / later than normal?


----------



## live2huntwithson

bany said:


> Is there water close by you didn't check?



We ended up finding him about 30 yards opposite direction of the last blood trail...This of course was after 3 hours of searching the other way near water..go figure!!


----------



## Dawg90

Got in stand late this morning, around 7:45, and stayed until 10:45.  Didn't see a thing. Not sure what was going on...


----------



## leemckinney

Are you seeing many yotes around the lake.  Had about four behind the house, two nights ago, yipping at 11:30pm.


----------



## jtm67

Yes, in my experience rut takes place every year around the 15th of Nov.  That is why I took the entire week off work.  Not much movement this morning (different stand-only saw two does around 9:30), but will try again tomorrow on another property I hunt in South Forsyth.


----------



## Makeithappen01

I will be there saturday and will be off all next week Hope to sling an arrow! As of saturday all my trail cam pics of mature bucks were at night around 4am


----------



## Killer

Squat this afternoon.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Went tonight and had one small 4 or 6 walk right underneath me tonight.  Let him walk.  Have a big 8 on my camera from Sunday Am. Gonna be out there all weekend.


----------



## Dawg90

Went yesterday afternoon and nothing moving again. They seem to be locked down this week.(south Forsyth)


----------



## 270 Sendero

saw small 8pt no chasing yet


----------



## msdins

Talked to my dad earlier today and he said he has seen over 20 in the last couple days. They are just walking right up into the yard eating off the apple trees. He said they are mostly does and young bucks. My nephew did say he saw a really good buck pulling in the driveway last night. No signs of rut whatsoever. This is in South Forsyth.


----------



## jkwolek_71

The same deer in my avatar are still together.. They were in my backyard last night just eating and one was just resting... I come home late some nights from working out at the gym and saw 5 doe and another group of 3 around 10:45pm... That and the one buck last night in the stand just cruising through.. I thought the rut was on last Friday when I shot the buck after it came crashing down the hill, but... now with that slowness of the last couple of days... I am not sure....


----------



## jtm67

*Buck Down*

Saw 3 does at 4:30 and then put an arrow in this buck around 5:15.  He was cruising for does, but not chasing any at the time I shot him.  The horns were a little unusual as they were somewhat palmated.  Neck was swollen and hocks were black.

Also saw 5 does and a small buck doing some light chasing this morning.  I think things are just starting to get really good.


----------



## Makeithappen01

congrats nice deer


----------



## 2-shot

Nice buck


----------



## bany

I can't believe you shot that little fella! 
I kid,I kid!  Congrats!


----------



## jtm67

I actually let this deer walk on Monday, but took some video with my iphone of this deer with some does.  It has been a long week and my back is sore from sitting in the stand all day, so I decided it was time to get one in the freezer.  We still have plenty of season left to find his big brother.


----------



## bany

Good luck! I have been trying to find time. Tomorrow finally.


----------



## jkwolek_71

I got out for a couple of hours this am.  Busted a buck walking in but he only ran 50yrds.  Got into my stand and settled and heard him pacing off in distance.  He circled around the back of me 20mins later and walked right up to my tree.  He blew 10x and stomped a lot but never ran off.  Finally after about 10 mins he walked away.  All this happened before any light.  Then nothing.


----------



## jkwolek_71

jtm67 said:


> Saw 3 does at 4:30 and then put an arrow in this buck around 5:15.  He was cruising for does, but not chasing any at the time I shot him.  The horns were a little unusual as they were somewhat palmated.  Neck was swollen and hocks were black.
> 
> Also saw 5 does and a small buck doing some light chasing this morning.  I think things are just starting to get really good.



Nice Buck... Looks like you shot Rudolph...


----------



## jtm67

Great morning in the woods.  Saw 14 does, and four bucks (spike, 4 pt chasing a doe, and two 8 pts).  Saw the 4 pt later and he was no longer chasing.  Looks like they are still not ready yet, but loved seeing all the action.


----------



## bany

I did see one deer this morning.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Out with my son.   Hopefully we will see the same deer I have been seeing because I will let him shoot one of them.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Saw one six pt this mornin.Wind was bad for me


----------



## jkwolek_71

I was covered up in deer this morning.  I could not move there were so many.. Oh wait, did I say deer I meant squirrels... Ugh lame morning...


----------



## mstew

Didnt see anything yesterday. Dont know whats going on. It was windy yesterday am but nice in the afternoon. Maybe during time off thur-sun


----------



## live2huntwithson

Two nights in a row...nothing. I think the rut may be over and the bucks are bedded down for a couple of days to rest up. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dawg90

I saw one lone 4 ptr yesterday morning after I got down.  Walked right up to me when I was packing up.  I have not seen any chasing for over a week in S Forsyth.  Walking out I found a scrape that had been cleared out that morning so apparently some of the boys may still be looking.


----------



## bany

I believe everyone has seen the pre rut and the ladies are getting ready to go.


----------



## 270 Sendero

rut is over


----------



## jkwolek_71

I was like Live2hunt, two hunts in a row with nothing.  The scrapes around me are still fresh though... Had one come down the hill after I got out of my stand last night in the dark.  I waited to make sure it was not going to jump me from behind(with all the attractant I have over me) and then left.  I will be back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## leemckinney

I am seeing fresh scrapes everywhere so if the rut is over, someone forgot to clue one buck about it.


----------



## Jcon87

leemckinney said:


> I am seeing fresh scrapes everywhere so if the rut is over, someone forgot to clue one buck about it.



Fresh scrapes all over the place not a chance it's over


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning and saw 8 does- two at 7:05, and a group of 6 at 7:45 that bedded down 50 yards upwind of me for over an hour.  I did not see any bucks, but did find that the most of the scrapes were freshened up.


----------



## jkwolek_71

I had deer on the way to the stand and mulling about all the way up until first light.. They moved off and never came back... I am headed out this afternoon early to see what is going on midday.


----------



## leemckinney

Just saw an 8 or 10 point with a doe in tow.  They had a four pointer following along behind.


----------



## Buckshot

*December 1st*

My best day of hunting in Forsyth was a couple years back on December 1st. Lots of big bucks chasing everywhere that morning. I think the best has yet to come. I still have a couple of fawns with spots on them where I hunt too.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Saw a 4 and had two doe walk right under my stand.   Went to take the shot at one of the doe and I lost my full draw when I bent over to line her up.  Rookie mistake.  Also had what sounded like a deer walking on three legs when I went to get down. Too dark to tell but something was not right with it.  

Also sounded like someone took a shot with a rifle after 6 tonight.  A:  a little late and B: not allowed south of ga 20.  If you know who this is around the Southers Circle area then please let them know that they are idiots.


----------



## diggity0374

I've been hearing late shots as well, and I mean DARK.  I was stuck in my stand with does around me at dark and KABOOM!  Scary stuff.  Funny couple of days...still have the bruiser I'm after on camera ( at night), but all other deer have disappeared.  Big boys have not hit full rut yet.  Heard running through the woods, but never saw any.  Going back out tonight.


----------



## Luke0927

diggity0374 said:


> I've been hearing late shots as well, and I mean DARK.  I was stuck in my stand with does around me at dark and KABOOM!  Scary stuff.  Funny couple of days...still have the bruiser I'm after on camera ( at night), but all other deer have disappeared.  Big boys have not hit full rut yet.  Heard running through the woods, but never saw any.  Going back out tonight.



Yep I think big ones will be going good here soon this cold snap coming in will be good, haven't hunted all week I'll be hunting in the morning.


----------



## leemckinney

Saw three bucks this morning between 8:30 & 9:30.  4 point, 6 point and a bruiser that I could not get a shot at.


----------



## diggity0374

Cold snap did it for sure.  All out beast on camera @ 9:30 that gas been nocturnal all season.  Hocks stained black.  This guy is 170 easy....its on!!


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning and saw a doe at 7:30, six does between 8:00-8:30, another doe at 9:00, and a 6 pt at 9:30.  No chasing going on, but alot of deer up and on their feet.  Too bad I will be travelling this week.


----------



## leemckinney

Yearling and two fawns between 7:30 & 8:00.  Heard three more pass behind me in a thicket about 7:00.


----------



## Killer

Saw a little 8 pt by himself this morning.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Shot a doe tonight.. 30yrds just meandering toward me down a hill.  She went all of 5yrds and dropped...


----------



## Dawg90

(Congrats on the doe.) Had 9 does in four separate groups come through between 4:30 and 5:30. No bucks. No chasing. Found two fresh scrapes cleaned out though.


----------



## mstew

Saw a nice what would have been 8pt missing 1 side thanksgiving morning. Came in 10 minutes after i rattled. I want the one who busted him up.


----------



## Dawg90

My son (11) shot a nice 8pt last night.  His first buck!  
No signs of rut still in S Forsyth.  Talked to guy at Wilkes and he said it seemed like it was starting then it just stopped.  Thinks it will start up if we get some consistant cold weather.


----------



## leemckinney

Congrats to your son.


----------



## GA DAWG

Any of y'all drive a dark colored jeep Cherokee and hunt without permission on 369?


----------



## Bowyer29

*/-\*

Nope


----------



## Jdg112

Saw a nice 8 running a doe across Buford dam in Cumming last night on the way home.


----------



## GA DAWG

Bout run over a good one on 400 yesterday morning at 4am. He was rutted up big time. Plum crazy.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Bout run over a good one on 400 yesterday morning at 4am. He was rutted up big time. Plum crazy.



I've counted 4 differewnt bucks killed in the past 2weeks at Baldridge! All died within a 100 yrds of each other!


----------



## GA DAWG

This was north of there. A few miles.


----------



## leemckinney

One lonely doe this morning.  Kept waiting for her suitor to follow her but, he never did.


----------



## Scoutman

shot 18 inch wide 8 pt yesterday evening.He was alone but was walking down trail,nose to ground.His hocks were black and dripping and I could smell him when I got to him.I would assume he was in full rut.


----------



## GA DAWG

No pics?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Lots of chasing yesterday in DF from 11 to 2pm! No shooters!


----------



## GA DAWG

Where? Its nearly 11. I'll go up there.


----------



## Dawg90

I do believe the main rut may finally be on.  Been talking to buddies that are seeing the big boys chasing now!
Anyone know anything more than the article stated about the guy who died falling from his tree stand in SF Monday?  Man, I feel for his son!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Where? Its nearly 11. I'll go up there.



Should of called me! Waded across the river today and found a honeyhole  with lots of fresh scrapes and rubs! One more day for gun!


----------



## GA DAWG

Good luck. I've waded the river before up there. Killed a big one. Bout killed me getting him out.  Dressed 140 something.


----------



## diggity0374

Lot of chasing this morning...shots everywhere.


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning and saw three deer-  two small 8 pts and a doe.  One of the 8 pts was following the doe, and saw the other make a scrape.  My hunting buddies each saw a group of does and a small 8.  No shooters or chasing seen today.


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw 4 does. Hunted till 12:15. Saw or heard no chasing. Scrapes have leaves in em though.


----------



## Bowyer29

No deer seen today.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Goose egg!


----------



## bany

Two twin knobby heads, and the dead one by the on ramp N, at baldridge. Someone see that rack before it got wacked off?


----------



## jkwolek_71

Fresh scrapes near my stand but nothing last night.


----------



## mstew

Bumped one yesterday am going in but nothing all day


----------



## Ehampt

last wednesday wilkes had five or six out there that were rutted up. Black hocks, stinking. saw a 6 or 8 running a doe in field near waldrip rd. at 3:25 saturday afternoon. looks like second rut is very active.


----------



## smackdown51

shot an 8 point saturday am. black hocks, was hit by a car earlier in the week, back leg was bust in half but he came through grunting looking for love.


----------



## GA DAWG

Saw one chasing yesterday. Saw one locked down just a min ago. Its not the second rut. Its the first.


----------



## Bowyer29

I agree this has to be first rut. Small buck I shot last week was alone, cared not in the least being bleated or grunted st and had very brown non smelly tarsals.


----------



## Ehampt

I don't hunt here in Forsyth, but wish I did have a place close to home. If this is the first rut would that be later than normal by a couple of weeks or so? I don't know, just asking. Just wondering if it will be late everywhere, as I hunt in Heard Co., and the first rut there is usually the first two weeks of December. Trying to gauge what might be going on down there..


----------



## GA DAWG

This is normal. I mentioned it way back on the first page. You can count on the older bucks to start moving every year around Nov 15th-20th. Then around the last of Nov and first of Dec. They are with does.  I've killed all my biggest around the first weekend in Dec. A few yrs ago. I watched one breed a doe before I shot him. Course your young bucks will be chasing in early nov. Soon as it cools off some.


----------



## bany

I believe it's right on schedule, kicked up a stinker this morning going in


----------



## leemckinney

Nothing all day.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Not a hunting report... but driving home last night around 1am (from a night out with a buddy) I saw about 10 deer, including 3 bucks that were right behind the does...  Not sure what that means but I know it means they are moving really late... This was in S. Forsyth.


----------



## 270 Sendero

3 bucks on camera LATE movers


----------



## bany

12-6 two at dawn
12-7 zero


----------



## Luke0927

I'm hunting this weekend, they've been getting hammered around here though seen a few carcasses dumped on the road...will update if I see any action.


----------



## jkwolek_71

I might try to sneak out this afternoon but will definitely be hunting in the AM/PM tomorrow.


----------



## hobbs27

The last two days have been crazy with big bucks in the middle of the day between samples rd and james burgess on hwy 20.I saw a big buck yesterday and a guy I work with saw two bigguns dogging a doe today.


----------



## GA DAWG

I wish I had some place to hunt over there!!! Always been big deer there.


----------



## Luke0927

Yep sad daddy's for sure, used to could hunt with my cousin at his buddies placed was all bulldozed down little before the housing bubble.


----------



## leemckinney

Moving this morning @ 8:30.  4 pt. & a doe came through.


----------



## diggity0374

Nothing....not even on camera with corn.  Pulling all stands, hanging it up.  I've seen three deer all season. if not for the fifteen point I've been chasing...I would've quits a long time ago.  Something has happened to the deer pop. Where I hunt and it seems to be evident in the majority of GA. As well.  I love the woods, but come on!  Where have the deer gone?


----------



## mstew

Nothing today. Saw 6pt chasing doe yesterday am and a 8pt chasing 2 does an hour later. Saw single deer almost dark yesterday pm


----------



## GA DAWG

They have vanished. Good thing to. I was fixin to kill a few.


----------



## jtm67

Went this evening and saw a basket 8 pt at 5:00, then 1 doe at 5:20, then 3 more does at 5:35.  Did not see any chasing, but saw a bunch of new rubs and the scrapes were cleaned out.


----------



## Luke0927

only got 2 hunts in 1 at my place and 1 at another, nothing seen on either rough year for me.  My cousin in south Forsyth had a good one run over Friday right in front of the house and he said his 8 year old shot a nice one (first one) but they haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## Luke0927

Here is the one that was run over, not far from one of the stands at that.


----------



## bany

Hope thats not one i had on camera, how far south?
I am not seeing many either but, too many by or dead around streets and 400!


----------



## leemckinney

Nothing this morning.  Surprised that they were not moving ahead of the rain.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Almost tagged out last night on a buck.. Unfortunately it would have been with my car... Going to the gym at 9 I had a close encounter with a buck with half a rack near the new rec center on Old Atlanta Rd.....  Can't tell you how many close encounters I have had this past year including the fawn that looked like it was in a cartoon trying to move its' legs so fast on wet pavement a couple of months back.. Fortunately I missed them all (or they missed me).


----------



## bany

Saw one this am, too far out and I should have dressed warmer.


----------



## 270 Sendero

dead around my place


----------



## jtm67

Did the buck you hit look like this one?  I live in the subdivision that backs up to the rec center.


----------



## jkwolek_71

*Not the same buck.  But dang that is a weird rack.*



jtm67 said:


> Did the buck you hit look like this one?  I live in the subdivision that backs up to the rec center.



I did not hit it but I think the side of the rack he had showing was his right so probably not the same one.


----------



## GA DAWG

They moving good at about 2am.


----------



## Luke0927

GA DAWG said:


> They moving good at about 2am.



Who's got the Q-beam, we shooting your place, drawing straws for who shoots first?


----------



## GA DAWG

All we gotta do is say we Coon huntin. I'll even load the dogs.


----------



## bany

The vanishing act continues, heard lots of shots a few nights ago and had one deer run in the dark on my way out. Two stomp and snort this dark thirty am and none in daylight for about a week.


----------



## Scoutman

Sat this evening northern part of county,no deer but 20 plus turkeys and one yote.


----------



## GA DAWG

Im seeing em every night now. Had one blow at me the other morning. Standing in somebody yard lol. Then blowing at me in my yard.  She best be proud she didn't come on by.


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning and saw eight does:  a group of 3 at 7:45, another group of 3 feeding for about 45 min starting at 8:30, then a single doe at 9:30.  No bucks, but the scrapes looked like they had been freshened up.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## GA DAWG

Any of yall going to the DNR meeting in cumming in Jan? I may try to go. Tell em we have to many doe days and tell em. Whole county needs to be like south forsyth. Bow or muzzle loader. Then ask em. Why does bear season not run till Jan 1st.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Well could not hunt this am so slept in.  Just got my coffee and went to sit down and looked out my window into my back yard and a Tall, Older, heavy 6 just standing there.  Went and got camera to take pic and got a grainy one I will load later.  Well I thought he was just standing there until my neighbor let his dogs out and out pops up a doe that was laying near some bushes right in front of him and both scatter off out the back of my property.  I guess they are still at it.  This was all at 8am.


----------



## 270 Sendero

nodda here


----------



## jkwolek_71

*Here he is.  Looks heavier and darker in real life.  Only a 6.*

Would have been a 25 yrd shot from my deck.


----------



## bany

Zip , heard some shots all morning all over.


----------



## jtm67

Went this morning and saw 10 does.  2 before daylight- i could see the shapes moving under my stand.  5 about 9:30, then 3 more around 10:15.  My buddy shot a 10 pt, but we could not find it.  Called a tracking dog and looked for two hours with no luck.  I hope he survives since he said he would go over 130.  Will try again next week.


----------



## leemckinney

Have not seen a deer this week.  Kinda miss watching them feed and go by.


----------



## bany

I sit in a really tight spot. I haven't been seeing deer move in the light of day for over a week. I got A pic of A deer on a good trail at 3:30 pm one day this week. Today I found something very disturbing that has ended my season I suppose and I am very frustrated. Then I kicked one up walking out. Salt in the wound I guess.


----------



## bany

jtm67 said:


> Went this morning and saw 10 does.  2 before daylight- i could see the shapes moving under my stand.  5 about 9:30, then 3 more around 10:15.  My buddy shot a 10 pt, but we could not find it.  Called a tracking dog and looked for two hours with no luck.  I hope he survives since he said he would go over 130.  Will try again next week.



I hope you find him healthy. Ya'll bow hunting only? I hear shots not terribly far off and haven't been seeing anything much. Some things may be coming together as for why.


----------



## GA DAWG

What you find??


----------



## bany

I'll just say an intruder for now.


----------



## bany

Yea, okay I am lying in bed trying to get ahead of this flu? and I can't stop thinking about this.
Someone [i'll be nice] put a camera on the property line in my tight little spot and the killer is that someone also dumped corn all over and a scent block. The block is nailed to my property owners tree, and the corn is on the line and my stand of 6 years is about 100 yds off.
I taped a nice stern note on the camera and sure hope it disappears soon. That land behind me is not too huntable since orange would be seen by alot of EVERYTHING. Furthermore the deer are so nocturnal this year it's crazy. Which leads to alot of thoughts of how much might be going on back there.
I am not saying there is a tresspasser but.


----------



## GA DAWG

They could be in there legal. Only way to know is contact that other landowner. Just never know nowadays.


----------



## bany

It is either a county plot or part of a new subdivison that is swamp land. 
 "Baiting around a hunting area carry's the same fine/jail time as hunting over bait"
So nothing is legal about the corn, I don't mind hunting close to somebody but ending my season is a bunch of crap.
That someone has a little time to clean up as the landowner is fired up.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Haven't hunted Forsyth lately.I checked my camera Saturday had 3 different shooters all at night.8 to 10 does together on camera.Some new and old scrapes that had been freshened up.I am going to try to hunt some this week


----------



## Luke0927

I didn't even go...me and my 5 and 3 year old shot some squirrels.


----------



## GA DAWG

What's the law on how far off the property line corn has to be?


----------



## Luke0927

No distance stated in the regs that I have seen.


----------



## GSUeagle73

bany said:


> Yea, okay I am lying in bed trying to get ahead of this flu? and I can't stop thinking about this.
> Someone [i'll be nice] put a camera on the property line in my tight little spot and the killer is that someone also dumped corn all over and a scent block. The block is nailed to my property owners tree, and the corn is on the line and my stand of 6 years is about 100 yds off.
> I taped a nice stern note on the camera and sure hope it disappears soon. That land behind me is not too huntable since orange would be seen by alot of EVERYTHING. Furthermore the deer are so nocturnal this year it's crazy. Which leads to alot of thoughts of how much might be going on back there.
> I am not saying there is a tresspasser but.



I hate to hear this man!  I had the same thing happen to me last year.  I hunt in North Fulton and I shot a deer that ran off of my property and I tracked it to the property line.  I knew the owner of the land so i kept going.  Once I got to the other property line...very short distance, I saw a tree stand and corn all over the place!  It was so frustrating, I had been hunting a good buck, which i saw a couple of time early in the season, but he just disappeared.  I then knew why he was no longer coming by my stand.  I informed the GW but by the time he got there the deer had eatten the corn and none was on the ground.  

Good luck getting it all figured out.


----------



## bany

Thanks GSU, Sorry you had troubles too. I really don't see the baiting thing being a lasting harvest tool, the deer still go nocturnal and faster with that kind of pressure.

Feeding wildlife is acceptable. Property lines are not really in play. It's the distance from a known hunting area or your own hunting area. Not within 200yds of either. That is in the regs. book.


----------



## GA DAWG

Saw one laying on side of a back rd this morning. Looked like a high shoulder shot. Head cut off and rest just either thrown out or that's where he fell


----------



## leemckinney

They were moving this morning.  8:45 had a small buck come by.  15 minutes later a doe with two fawns.  9:15 several does and fawns came by.  Probably 8 or 10 in the last group.  I had not seen a deer in two weeks.  Moved my stand 50 yards and got covered up.


----------



## 270 Sendero

small bucks all late nite


----------



## jkwolek_71

I sat last night and all I saw were squirrels.   Getting towards 5:40 or as and my buddy starts blowing up my phone because he found a gun I have to buy.  Ended up giving up on the hunt for the evening to get out of the stand and go get the gun.  Gonna sit in the stand a bunch this coming week.  Got one more buck tag to fill.


----------



## leemckinney

Nothing moving.


----------



## jkwolek_71

I sat last night and had one come in as I was trying to get down.  Had to wait it out.  Gonna go out in a few to see if they are active during the feeding time.


----------



## leemckinney

Nothing.


----------



## Scoutman

hope to be out again by saturday,had a little accident at christmas got 8 stitches in right hand,get stitches out thursday or friday.


----------



## jkwolek_71

So during the warzone last night at midnight I looked out my front door to see a deer in the neighbors front yard oblivious to all the fireworks.... Seems kinda odd that she would have been out with all the commotion going on....


----------



## jkwolek_71

Anyone hunting anymore?????


----------



## smackdown51

im gonna keep sticking it out, i have never killed a big buck with my bow so i cant stop till i have to


----------



## GA DAWG

I guess Im bout done. Gonna put the corn back out and see what's made it so far.


----------



## Bowyer29

Going to try to get out there anther time or two.


----------



## Scoutman

Sat this am till 11,saw no deer.Going again in am to different spot,so I'll see.


----------



## Scoutman

Hunted evening today saw zero from tree,will go tomorrow also.


----------



## GA DAWG

They are really out at night. You turn a coondog out and the deer show up in droves.


----------



## bany

I saw two in daylight last night!


----------



## jkwolek_71

Had two in my backyard around 5:30 last night... I think I am going to sit in my buddies front yard this weekend. He has a big 8 wrecking all the bushes in his yard.  Sit on his front porch and wait....


----------



## Scoutman

Sat yesterday am saw nothing going Sat morning if not raining.


----------



## bany

Had 4 on me this morning, got to draw but no shot. One may have lost its rack already.


----------



## jkwolek_71

Sitting right now.   Light breeze but very warm.  Almost went out in tshirt.


----------



## Scoutman

Saw none this am but did swat skeeters!


----------



## jkwolek_71

I get to see how the other side lives this weekend.  Headed to Alabama to hunt with a rifle... Gonna be weird taking a shot at a buck at 100yrds... Been bow hunting all season so far...


----------



## Scoutman

We are leaving on Wed for hunt in bama too,back on Sat.


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall find us some land to lease out there so we can hunt a Jan rut  A couple hundred ac should work.


----------



## superman1275

seen a decent buck that got hit this morning on post rd near kelly mill, i stopped to look at it later in the day and the head had already been cut off


----------



## jkwolek_71

*Fun in Alabamastan...*

Had fun in Alabama... Was sick so did not get up early but hunted for two afternoons.  Saw 5 doe and 1 spike.  It was good to see deer and the weather was awesome.  Having 200-300 yrd shots would have been cool too. 

Back to the final two weeks of bow hunting in S. Forsyth.

Joe


----------



## Scoutman

Hunted 3 evenings this week,no deer sighted.Can't go again till Sunday so tey are safe till then


----------



## bany

I have seen a few,no shots yet. Nothing this am.


----------

